# 17 year old progress



## dmj40209 (May 16, 2017)

This is my 1 month progress from working out and eating around 3,500 calories a day. I was wondering what y'alls thoughts are. I'm 6 foot and have gone from 145lbs to 160lbs. I know I'm still skinny but I feel like I've gotten bigger, what are y'alls thoughts? 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 16, 2017)

I can see the size gain.  Keep going naturally, you can gain a lot with just food and hard work.


----------



## Guillotine (May 16, 2017)

Keep going.  Now is the time to maximize your natural potential.  Train hard, and smart, eat well, and grow!


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (May 17, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 18, 2017)

Yes, yes!!!!  Great job man.

I remember at that age, doing exactly what you are doing.  And busting my butt.. It can be so hard to gain muscle at that age but keep busting your butt.

If I had any advice to you, and looking back what I regret the most is "not eating enough".  Take what you think is "enough" and then add another 1-2,000 calories.

I started competing at 18 and working with a Pro Bber who took me under his wing.  He always always urged me to eat more.  And I did not listen.  When I finally did listen I blew up big time!!!!

Consider adding some safe supplements into your regiment as an addition.

Creatine and Protein shakes in addition to you eating High Protein, quality unprocessed Foods, steaks, eggs, chicken, beef, etc...

AWESOME WORK MAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yesidont (May 23, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (May 23, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  
Congrats.  Noticeable gains.


----------

